# New Denon receiver: can it output component from HDMI sources?



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Hi guys,

Quick question before I get delivery of my new 4308: if I input HDMI into the receiver (PS3, HD set top box) can it output to my older plasma screen as component?

I saw somewhere that HDMI copy protection means you can't send an analogue signal from HDMI, no matter what converter you use. Is that the case with the new Denons?

Cheers!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I do not believe HDMI can be output via component on anything.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

They will not do D/A on video, only A/D. So no, you cannot output Component from a HDMI source. You could run a component cable from the source, and do both for that source.


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Hmmm, dang. Well, at least I won't need to shell out for new HDMI interconnects just yet... 

The manual is a little misleading on this. There's a table that lists all possible input and output combinations, and it looked to me as if it was saying HDMI inputs *could* be analogue-outed. Go figure...


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

If you look closely at the conversion diagram, you'll see the arrows going from any type analog input to any type output, but the HDMI input only goes to the HDMI output. This diagram is on page 8 of the american manual. There is also a not on that same page stating that HDMI input cannot be converted to analog. I don't see what's misleading about that, to be honest.


----------

